# terrisam to nz



## terrisam (Oct 28, 2011)

Can any one tell us the estimated time it takes to get your visa for sponsered residency.We sent all our paper work in july this year,There are so many different opinions on length of time.


----------



## pieterhuisman (Oct 28, 2011)

Hmmm, difficult one: sponsored residency I don't quite know, but our residency application took 2 years. We could have done it in about 9 months, but that meant having an agent doing all the work, which costs a lot of money. We found that if you take the time, be methodical and don't make any errors in your application (read all the details and follow up on them) then it can be done quite quickly if you want. We weren't in a rush (had a baby in between) but even so 2 years wasn't bad. Agents do help and if you have the money, they'll get you through much quicker.


----------



## terrisam (Oct 28, 2011)

*thanks*



pieterhuisman said:


> Hmmm, difficult one: sponsored residency I don't quite know, but our residency application took 2 years. We could have done it in about 9 months, but that meant having an agent doing all the work, which costs a lot of money. We found that if you take the time, be methodical and don't make any errors in your application (read all the details and follow up on them) then it can be done quite quickly if you want. We weren't in a rush (had a baby in between) but even so 2 years wasn't bad. Agents do help and if you have the money, they'll get you through much quicker.


that is just what we needed to no thank you very much


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

pieterhuisman said:


> Hmmm, difficult one: sponsored residency I don't quite know, but our residency application took 2 years. We could have done it in about 9 months, but that meant having an agent doing all the work, which costs a lot of money. We found that if you take the time, be methodical and don't make any errors in your application (read all the details and follow up on them) then it can be done quite quickly if you want. We weren't in a rush (had a baby in between) but even so 2 years wasn't bad. Agents do help and if you have the money, they'll get you through much quicker.


I don't understand this statement about an agent making your application "faster" . As long as you submit all the required documents (as per chklist) , fill up all the forms and mail it to them, and then follow up your application status Online, why would it be any slower than an agent  ...


----------



## pieterhuisman (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi JBY,

What happens in the Visa App process (at least what we found) is that there are a lot of questions, demands, translations, references, past correspondence etc. etc. you need to come up with. By the time you've contacted your old high school, found out where to do an IELTS and when, asked around where to get your fingerprints done (so the FBI can prove you don't have a criminal record even though you were only 2 years old when you left the US...!), got all your old employers to write a letter in English about how great you were...etc. etc. we were literally 6 months on. Half of those things are 'every day' alleys an agent knows how to navigate. It saves time, you don't have to re-invent the wheel and you pay them accordingly.

Cheers,
Pieter H.


----------

